# Misnaming of GTK shared libraries?



## zbang (Jan 3, 2014)

I've been updating some systems to 9.2 and most things have gone smoothly (especially after some RTFM), but this one has me stumped. After update, and using Xfce4, a couple of app_lication_s, such as ChBg, fail. The ChBg failure looks like it can't find libxfce.so. pkg_info tells me the lib_rary_ has been installed by gtk-xfce-engine-3.0.1 as /usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libxfce.so, but none of the .so files in that directory follow the form of XXXX.so.[0-9] as ldconfig expects (and they don't appear in the hints).

Is this a bug of the GTK package/port? Is the simple solution to rename the .so files, create symlinks as in other dir_ectorie_s, and run `ldconfig -m /usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/`?

I'm not too interested at the moment in finding the root cause; I just want to make the system do what I want.

(I'd post the actual errors, but they're on the screen at home.)

Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 3, 2014)

What version of FreeBSD was it before the update?  Remember that if you update across major versions (FreeBSD 8 to 9), all ports must be rebuilt.


----------



## zbang (Jan 3, 2014)

I was running 8.2(?). After installing, I did a mass-update using `portsnap/portupgrade -aRPP`. I definitely have everything at least up to the packages on the 9.2 DVD. At present, `pkg_version -v  -L= [url=http://www.FreeBSD.org/ports/INDEX-9]http://www.FreeBSD.org/ports/INDEX-9[/url]` tells me that most ports are within a patch or two of current; I'm dealing with those piecemeal since I don't have a fast net connection to pull down lots of ports. 

Looking into the GTK port, it appears not to put the final .## on the shared lib_rary_ names. I haven't checked any other ports for that.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 3, 2014)

It is much more likely that a package is missing dependencies than a port is broken.  I don't know if there's an effective way to check and upgrade to a coherent set of packages with the old pkg_add tools.  pkg(8) has pkg upgrade, although I have not tried it.


----------

